# Super Potato



## herkysprings (Oct 26, 2009)

I think this qualifies for this section...

I took some venison that somebody gave me and they had put through a tenderizer, and marinaded it in Yoshidas. I baked 2 potatos and re-stuffed them with cheese, garlic butter, and sour cream



I had to eat the leftovers potato mix...



Getting rady to wrap the potato



Warpped up with bacon to keep the venison from drying out, and keep things together.



Smoked until vetner was 165F



It was quite the potato!


----------



## ronp (Oct 26, 2009)

Yummo, Gotta love that Yoshidas.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 26, 2009)

I sure do like some venison....I have never seen it like this, man it really looks great,, But i hate to ask but what is Yoshidos?????


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks good enough to qualify anywhere you want ot put it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Qview...


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorrys its Yoshidas Marinading sauce, not Yoshidos.


----------

